# Fishing Price



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

6/2/14 going to Price early start all welcome to tag along
Minny


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

well done


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

Pitty Minny, I finish up work thursday arvo for holidays, I'm keen for a friday session! Good luck mate have fun!


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

Benjika booked up Friday give us a call,
we could get out while you are on holidays..
minny


----------



## clintonyakker (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi , i regularly fish out of port clinton but am keen to try Price as i reckon there should be some good bream and have heard there are good mulloway and salmon at times.clintonyakker


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I think it was supposed to be "Fisher Price". Minny, are you in the family way? ;-)


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

not that I no of, I am a grandpa x 5 tho..


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Minny said:


> not that I no of, I am a grandpa x 5 tho..


Show off! ;-)


----------

